# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Ice Age Continental Drift (2012) 720p BluRay x264 DTS-HDChina

## vipthuhuongictu

When Scrat accidentally provokes a continental cataclysm with a storm, Manny is separated from Ellie and Peaches on an iceberg with Diego, Sid and Granny but he promises that he will find a way to return home. While crossing the ocean, they are captured by the cruel pirate Captain Gutt and his crew. However they escape and Manny plots a plan to steal Captain Gutt's ship and return to his homeland in a dangerous voyage through the sea. But the cruel pirates seek revenge against Manny and his family and friends.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1667889/ Ratings: 6.7/10 from 32,722 users Thể loại: Animation | Adventure | Comedy

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Ice Age Continental Drift (2012) 720p BluRay x264 DTS-HDChina
FS - Ice Age Continental Drift (2012) 720p BluRay x264 DTS-HDChina Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Ice Age Continental Drift (2012) 720p BluRay x264 DTS-HDChina*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

